# HELP! memory card



## tiniemogirl4 (Apr 3, 2006)

my computer is no longer recognizing my memory card when i insert it into the computer to upload my pictures. it doesn't even show up under my computer. it used to work, but now it doesn't. my computer won't recognize other memory cards either. help, please!


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Have you checked in Device Manager by pressing the Windows logo key + Pause Break key and then Hardware tab and the Device Manger button and click on view and choose show hidden devices and see what it says about then any warning signs in the list.

If this just happened you could try System Restore to an earlier time when they were working.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I just solved the same problem (I think.)
When removing the memory card do NOT use that "safely remove hardware" icon in the system tray. Instead use "EJECT" from Windows Explorer.
The second problem is to resurect the recognition of the USB port that was shut off. I did that by removing the USB that had a yellow ! (exclamation) from Devise Manager then restarting the computer.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

Knotbored said:


> I just solved the same problem (I think.)
> When removing the memory card do NOT use that "safely remove hardware" icon in the system tray. Instead use "EJECT" from Windows Explorer.
> The second problem is to resurect the recognition of the USB port that was shut off. I did that by removing the USB that had a yellow ! (exclamation) from Devise Manager then restarting the computer.


 so thats what that safely remove hardware" icon is for. wow i never use that icon. all i did was pull the memory card out when i was done with it. i have been doing it that way ever since i got my pc a year ago. it still working. but i hope i aint messing some thing up?


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

quote"so thats what that safely remove hardware" icon is for. wow i never use that icon."
Wilson44512-Read that again. Do NOT use that icon to remove memory card. Use eject from MY COMPUTER instead.
I think if you just pull the memory card without using EJECT you risk that some read/write activity might be stored on the PC waiting for its turn.
DO use that "safely remove hardware" when disconnecting other USB devices I guess-like portable hard drives.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

My guess is that you actually "removed" the USB Device itself, not the "generic volume".

I recognise that effect from when I did the same once....

Just be more careful when using it that you "stop" the correct device and not the hub, though unless its critical I never bother these days, I just unplug after a period of inactivity. Never lost data or corrupted a card yet


----------



## tiniemogirl4 (Apr 3, 2006)

well my computer doesn't even sense that it is in the computer. i usually use the "safely remove storage device" option, but how do i re-install the driver?


----------



## tiniemogirl4 (Apr 3, 2006)

there is a yellow ! next to the secure digital storage device under disk drives under device manager



what should i see under Universal Serial Bus Controllers?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

tiniemogirl4 said:


> there is a yellow ! next to the secure digital storage device under disk drives under device manager
> 
> what should i see under Universal Serial Bus Controllers?


Double click on your SD reader in device manager. It should open in the General tab. Make sure the device is enabled under Device usage. If it is enabled and shows the yellow exclamation mark you could try the Troubleshoot button on that first tab.

My usual fix is to do what *Knotbored* did with his USB. That is to just remove the device and reboot. You do that by highlighting the device, Action > Uninstall. You do take a chance when you do that. You have no way of knowing whether Windows installed the device or the computer maker used drivers. The Troubleshoot button on the General tab or the Update Driver button on the Driver tab might be safer bets since you can roll back anything you do.

I would uninstall and reboot, but I have confidence that if Windows didnt reinstall the drive I could find a driver and recover. I would try the Troubleshoot and/or Update Driver buttons first if it is something other than enabling the device on the General tab.


----------



## PCG342 (Jan 8, 2006)

kiwiguy said:


> Just be more careful when using it that you "stop" the correct device and not the hub, though unless its critical I never bother these days, I just unplug after a period of inactivity. Never lost data or corrupted a card yet


:up:

I think I've used the "Safely Unplug/Remove" icon maybe twice in my life. Never had a problem, either. When something happens, I'll change my ways.


----------



## tiniemogirl4 (Apr 3, 2006)

none of the USB ports have a yellow exclamation point next to them. i know nothing about computers and i am weary of uninstalling things if i have no idea what i am actually uninstalling. the secure digital storage device is what has the yellow exclamation point next to it. if i uninstall it how do i know that restarting the computer will fix anything? what if i restart it and it is just gone for good?


----------



## tiniemogirl4 (Apr 3, 2006)

so i uninstalled the secure storage device and restarted my computer and tried to reinstall it and it says "this device cannot start (code 10)." what do i do now?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I would do a system restore while you still have a restore point before the removal of the drive.

When you get it back give us some feedback on what happened with the troubleshoot.


----------



## tiniemogirl4 (Apr 3, 2006)

I tried to troubleshoot and I removed and reinstalled the device and it still doesn't work. Trouble shoot just tells me to do what I have been doing and then gives me that Code 10 thing, saying that the device will not start.


----------



## EShaver102 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm in the same bought as tiniemogirl4. I'm using vista, and i fixed one problem that could have been the reason, but the SD Memory Card has an exlamation point with the same warning. This has worked before, my laptop i have had for 3 years, and no problems, but now that I installed vista, I'm having problems, and i really don't want to give vista up. (I can use my SD card as additional RAM if I get it to work with vista.)


----------



## EastPeakPhil (Aug 7, 2007)

tiniemogirl4.
This is what you should have done:
Remove card. Disable the device. Restart your computer. Enable the device. Insert card and all should be ok.


----------



## cuajinais (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey there im new to this forum but I think I can help are you still having problems with the card if you have any drives networked make sure they are not using the drive letter E:


----------



## budrescu (Apr 23, 2008)

I also had the problem with the Secure digital storage device showing a yellow sign in Device Manager. Cuajinais's solution solved my problem.


----------



## budrescu (Apr 23, 2008)

Surfing the net for the above problem, I found a solution on a forum:
quote:
i had same problem, probably you see "Code 10 - the device cannot start." in device manager.
see http://support.microsoft.com/kb/921413
i attached WindowsXP-KB921413-v4-x86-ENU.exe to this reply
end quote

Do not try to install this update because it is a virus.


----------

